# Looking for Kennel Job In Spain



## Searching-for-a-new-life (May 3, 2012)

HI all, i am looking for kennel / Dog related job in spain, i am 21 years old and currently working in sales which i find veryyy boring & unsatisfying plus very high pressured.

Me and my fiancee are due to get married next year and are looking for a new life away from the UK.

any advice or info would be very highly appreciated..... Both good and bad experiences welcome.

Many Thanks

Danni


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Searching-for-a-new-life said:


> HI all, i am looking for kennel / Dog related job in spain, i am 21 years old and currently working in sales which i find veryyy boring & unsatisfying plus very high pressured.
> 
> Me and my fiancee are due to get married next year and are looking for a new life away from the UK.
> 
> ...


there's really not any work in Spain atm - 3X the unemployment of the UK - & 50% of people in your age group have NEVER worked  so I reckon you're lucky to have a job even if you do hate it


however - have a good read of the forum & put your details on the 'looking for work' thread above & you never know


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

Searching-for-a-new-life said:


> HI all, i am looking for kennel / Dog related job in spain, i am 21 years old and currently working in sales which i find veryyy boring & unsatisfying plus very high pressured.
> 
> Me and my fiancee are due to get married next year and are looking for a new life away from the UK.
> 
> ...


Sounds harsh but: no no no no and no.

Just try to find a job outside of sales, that satisfies you more. There are lots of different jobs in the UK and with the relatively low unemployment figures I am sure you will find something that suits you 

You know - the UK is not that bad actually :clap2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I help run a dog rescue charity in Southern Andalucia. We have a kennels currently holding around 170 dogs awaiting new homes.

We have had to cut the hours of our three staff- who must be fluent Spanish speakers - by half over the past three years. We keep going thanks to our great team of volunteers.

Bluntly, you have zero chance of finding the kind of work you are looking for anywhere in Spain. I'm assuming you know that unemployment in Spain is the highest in Europe? In my region over 34% are looking for work.

The idea that Spain represents some kind of 'dream life' died five years ago, if it ever truly had any foundation in reality.
For far too many people life in Spain is no dream...it's a nightmare.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

Sad to say.... all of the above is true.

As Mary can probably tell you, working in a kennel or dog shelter is not something for the faint-hearted. You can brush up against the most depraved humans, in the way they treat their dogs. You might be the one that has to take some poor mutt for it's final visit to the vet.

Working in a boarding kennel, could you smile and be nice to dog owner, who's dog has been malnurished, beaten or worse and still have a smile when they come to collect the dog?

Take the case of that wee white dog which is my avatar. She comes from Hong Kong. Her original owner, locked her in plastic doghouse during 40C tempreatures, left her outside during typhoons, then moved house and left her to die......that was 13 years ago......I've got a big heart when it comes to pets and would, with no remorse, by hand, rip the throat out an animal abuser and feed it to the nearest goat. (seeing some of what I've seen,had I had the chance.....I would be in jail)

Doing the sort of work Mrypg9 does, takes a huge heart,the abilty to shut down when needed, the strengh to walk away and do nothing, when the human in front of you,needs arrested by the gene police, it's dog needs a good meal, not once a week, but every day.


stick with what you have it pays bills, feeds you and keeeps a roof over your head


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

I should add, that now, our wee white dog, is happily relocated to Spain, will only eat freshly cooked chicken or pork chops, and as snacks has havarti cheese,green peppers and a bit of whatever we are eating at the time, then goes and falls asleep,starts snoring....to a bone shattering level then wakes up.... barks .... fall asleep again


but she's our wee darling


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Yesterday was a good day.....I did an airport run with an ADANA colleague. Four dogs -one tiny pup -to new homes in Holland. And another run on Tuesday.
Everything Dunmovin says is true. 
Shelters here run on a shoestring. They exist some of them literally from week to week.
They are not places which can offer someone a 'life change'.
It's all about the dogs, not the humans, as the previous posts explain clearly.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Yesterday was a good day.....I did an airport run with an ADANA colleague. Four dogs -one tiny pup -to new homes in Holland. And another run on Tuesday.
> Everything Dunmovin says is true.
> Shelters here run on a shoestring. They exist some of them literally from week to week.
> They are not places which can offer someone a 'life change'.
> It's all about the dogs, not the humans, as the previous posts explain clearly.


just returned from taking white stuff out for her walk, Met an Englishman with a bullmastiff, a jack russell and a poodle.The poodle was a sullen sort of creature and tended to growl a lot... the other two were very friendly and took to our wee Flossie like ducks to water, after a beer (or several) I found that the biggest dog was the soppy one


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> just returned from taking white stuff out for her walk, Met an Englishman with a bullmastiff, a jack russell and a poodle.The poodle was a sullen sort of creature and tended to growl a lot... the other two were very friendly and took to our wee Flossie like ducks to water, after a beer (or several) I found that the biggest dog was the soppy one



Sandra was walking Our Little Azor on Monday evening in the streets around our house, on the lead and Cannycollar of course. As she passed a house with an open garden gate a large dog -smaller than Azor - leapt out and jumped on him. Azor couldn't retaliate (thankfully) as his jaws were secured but he emitted a fearful growl and the other dog fled, after biting Azor twice and also Sandra, on hands and legs, as she tried to separate them.
I was furious and initially wanted to go to the police but after I'd calmed down we went to the house and spoke to the dog's owners who were very contrite and apologetic.
Azor is so good-natured which I'm thankful for and appreciate but he has now been bitten on over six occasions, no retaliation, just a surprised, hurt look.
I'm worried in case one day after one more unprovoked attack he says 'Ya basta..'.
Then all hell would break loose.....and of course he would be to blame.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> Sandra was walking Our Little Azor on Monday evening in the streets around our house, on the lead and Cannycollar of course. As she passed a house with an open garden gate a large dog -smaller than Azor - leapt out and jumped on him. Azor couldn't retaliate (thankfully) as his jaws were secured but he emitted a fearful growl and the other dog fled, after biting Azor twice and also Sandra, on hands and legs, as she tried to separate them.
> I was furious and initially wanted to go to the police but after I'd calmed down we went to the house and spoke to the dog's owners who were very contrite and apologetic.
> Azor is so good-natured which I'm thankful for and appreciate but he has now been bitten on over six occasions, no retaliation, just a surprised, hurt look.
> I'm worried in case one day after one more unprovoked attack he says 'Ya basta..'.
> Then all hell would break loose.....and of course he would be to blame.


a suggestion for future occassions... (afriend says it works every time) carry either a small spray botle or a kids water pstol filled wit a very dilute soultion of vinegar or soap and water.....it ******s up the dogs sense of smell, but does no lasting harm. However it might just be enough to get the aggressor to back off and has the advantage of not getting close enough to get bitten


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> a suggestion for future occassions... (afriend says it works every time) carry either a small spray botle or a kids water pstol filled wit a very dilute soultion of vinegar or soap and water.....it ******s up the dogs sense of smell, but does no lasting harm. However it might just be enough to get the aggressor to back off and has the advantage of not getting close enough to get bitten



I've heard that -the vinegar solution - suggested before.
We'll give it a try.
SEPRONA (Guardia) turned up at our perrera this morning, demanded a whole load of documents, some of which we have, some of which we should have but others we have never been told we needed....All to be produced by tomorrow!
They said it was a routine check but if so it's the first in over ten years...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I've heard that -the vinegar solution - suggested before.
> We'll give it a try.
> SEPRONA (Guardia) turned up at our perrera this morning, demanded a whole load of documents, some of which we have, some of which we should have but others we have never been told we needed....All to be produced by tomorrow!
> They said it was a routine check but if so it's the first in over ten years...


good luck getting _anything _on a Friday!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> good luck getting _anything _on a Friday!



And as for finding anyone to receive documents on a Saturday...

My advice to our very anxious staff was 'Don't panic....hand over what we've got, wait and see what happens'.

Well, if I don't post for a while, assume I'm in the women's section of Alhaurin jail...

But somehow I doubt that the Ayto will want one hundred and seventy dogs running around the streets just before the summer season.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Around here the dog walkers ( spanish ) & runners carry lumps of wood.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> Around here the dog walkers ( spanish ) & runners carry lumps of wood.


not a good idea. Until they get thumped with it, your average dog, won't realise the lump of wood is a defensive weapon and no matter how big the stick is....there is still a greater area of soft tissue on the stick wielder, than the stick, said mutt can bite....and you have the added trouble of keeping your own dog from entering the fray.

I only let flossie approach other dogs, or let them near her, when I can get between both if seems to wrong. when it does, a gentle but firm kick in the agressor's rear fork, seems to distract them long enough:ranger:

only ever had to do that once, but when a pitbull views your pet as a mid-morning snack.... well


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> not a good idea. Until they get thumped with it, your average dog, won't realise the lump of wood is a defensive weapon and no matter how big the stick is....there is still a greater area of soft tissue on the stick wielder, than the stick, said mutt can bite....and you have the added trouble of keeping your own dog from entering the fray.
> 
> I only let flossie approach other dogs, or let them near her, when I can get between both if seems to wrong. when it does, a gentle but firm kick in the agressor's rear fork, seems to distract them long enough:ranger:
> 
> only ever had to do that once, but when a pitbull views your pet as a mid-morning snack.... well


But that's exactly what Sandra did - she got between Azor and his assailant and got bitten on hands and legs.


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> But that's exactly what Sandra did - she got between Azor and his assailant and got bitten on hands and legs.


then your best option is to try the vinegar spray.a 50/50 solution seems to work, according to friends (personally I use a foot to give the aggressor flying lessons... they can find out they need wings later.... genearlly when they hit the ground a few feet away.....not as afffective as a launch catapult on an aircraft carrier..... it gets the point across)



p.s. if the agressor dog weighs more than 50 kg...... run away ....fast.... and do the best you can to encourage your dog to keep up


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

dunmovin said:


> p.s. if the agressor dog weighs more than 50 kg...... run away ....fast.... and do the best you can to encourage your dog to keep up



Just remember the advice for bears ! " I don't need to run fast; I just need to run faster than you ! "


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

dunmovin said:


> p.s. if the agressor dog weighs more than 50 kg...... run away ....fast.... and do the best you can to encourage your dog to keep up



We have a 54 kilo muscle-bound Rhodesian Ridgeback, though. Fortunately, although he could do serious damage, he's less aggressive than me.
He can also run much faster than I .....but then so can our neighbour's tortoise.


----------

